
Next hurricane incoming. Looks like New Orleans - Animats
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/032354.shtml?gm_track
======
Animats
Still on target for New Orleans. Mandatory evacuations of low-lying areas have
started. State of emergency in New Orleans.[1] ETA still Saturday night.

[1]
[http://www.nola.com/hurricane/index.ssf/2017/10/tropical_sto...](http://www.nola.com/hurricane/index.ssf/2017/10/tropical_storm_nate_new_orlean_1.html)

------
sbierwagen
When NOAA's site gets hit with heavy traffic, the static image cone projection
tends to hold up a little better:
[http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/storm_graphics/AT16/refresh/AL162017...](http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/storm_graphics/AT16/refresh/AL162017_5day_cone_no_line_and_wind+png/152602_5day_cone_no_line_and_wind.png)

------
Animats
ETA in New Orleans area Saturday night.

